# Info-Guide to IGF1-LR3



## gymrat827 (Dec 16, 2011)

Beginner’s Guide To IGF1-lr3*



   - IGF-1 Reconstitution
   - Making 0.6% Acetic Acid from Vinegar
   - Injection Technique
   - Sterile Procedure
   - Items You Will Need
   - …and more!


Table of Contents

PREFACE 2
IGF-1LR3 OVERIVEW 3
0.6% ACETIC ACID OVERVIEW 4
MAKING 0.6% ACETIC ACID 4
RECONSTITUTING IGF-1LR3 6
INJECTING IGF-1LR3 6
STERILITY 7
PRE-INJECTION ASPIRATION 8
INJECTION PROCEDURE 8
Back-Loading With Bacteriostatic Water (BW) 8
Items you will need 9
Injection Directions 9
GLOSSARY 10



*Preface*
The goal of this guide is to help both those that have not used IGF-1lr3
before and for those that simply would like a methodical approach to the
“mechanics” of running it. This guide does not expand on the biochemistry
of IGF-1, aside from a very simple introduction to it. I suggest reading a
book or searching forums to educate yourself about the biochemistry of
“peptides” or “IGF” if you require in-depth knowledge.

I am not a physician, thus cannot and do not diagnose ailments or diseases
and/or nor do I suggest that IGF-1 is a remedy for any illness or diseases.
IGF-1 should be treated with much respect. It is research compound, thus
you should use at your own risk.

Currently (05/31/2008), in the United States, IGF-1lr3 is a research
compound. It is legal to own this substance to the best of my knowledge (at
current time). I am not an attorney, so please review your local law(s)
regarding possession and administration of this therapeutic protein.

I do not condone the usage of IGF-1lr3 unless you are qualified to do so.
This guide is provided as a research & development tool only.

*IGF-1lr3 Overivew*

Background:
Long Arg3 Insulin-like Growth Factor-I (Long-R3-IGF-I) is an 83 amino acid
analog of IGF-I comprising the complete IGF-I sequence with the
substitution of an Arg for the Glu at position 3 (hence R3), and a 13 amino
acid extension peptide at the N-terminus. Long-R3-IGF-I is significantly
more potent than IGF-I in vitro. The enhanced potency is due to the
markedly decreased binding of Long-R3-IGF-I to IGF binding proteins which
normally inhibit the biological actions of IGFs.

[Image missing]

*Description*:
Recombinant Human Long-R3-IGF-I produced in E. coli is a single,
non-glycosylated, polypeptide chain containing 83 amino acids and having a
molecular mass of 9111 Dalton.

[Image missing]

*0.6% Acetic Acid Overview*
Acetic Acid (AA) will be used to reconstitute (turn your lyophilized IGF-1
into a liquid form) your IGF-1. The standard is to use 0.6% AA. This
concentration is typically not available for you to purchase. You can make
your own 0.6% AA and I will show you how below (many have used this method
successfully).

*Making 0.6% Acetic Acid*
You will have to purchase a few items upfront. Here is a “grocery list” of
items you will need. I have provided check boxes for you to check off once
you have purchased these items.

*Items Needed*:
• Distilled white vinegar (grocery store)
• Distilled water (grocery store)
• 0.2-0.22um sterile Whatman syringe filter
• 10mL syringe with a luer lock tip
• ~20-22 gauge needles (just the needles)
• Sterile glass vial (10-20mL)
• Alcohol prep pads – sterile kind (70% isopropyl alcohol)

[Image missing]

*Quick Guide:*
1. Swab the top of your sterile vial with alcohol prep pad (70% isopropyl
alcohol)
2. Mix 7.5mL distilled water with 1.0mL vinegar
3. Add Whatman syringe filter
4. Add sterile ~20ga. needle to end of Whatman filter
5. Inject the 8.5mL of solution into the sterile vial
6. You now have sterile 0.6% acetic acid



*Detailed Directions:*
1. Wash you hands thoroughly
2. Optional: wear alcohol treated exam gloves (rub your gloved hands
together with 70% isopropyl alcohol on them until dry)
3. Using a sterile alcohol prep pad, swab the top of your sterile glass
vial (into which the acetic acid solution will be held in)
4. Using the 10mL syringe with a ~20ga. needle on the end, draw up 7.5mL
distilled water
5. Using the same syringe, now draw up 1mL vinegar
6. Remove needle from the syringe and discard
7. Attach 0.2-0.22um Whatman sterile syringe filter (do not touch the free
end that will have a needle on it)
8. Put a new, sterile needle (~20 gauge) onto the free end of the Whatman
filter (do not touch needle)
a. Do not use the same needle on the Whatman that was used to originally
draw up the unsterile vinegar and distilled water.
9. Put a ~20 gauge sterile needle into the top of your sterile glass vial
to act as a vent
10. Inject the acetic acid solution into the vial
11. You are now done and should have sterile 0.6% acetic acid

*Notes:*
1. These items MUST be sterile: 20-22ga. Needles, whatman filter, glass vial
2. Whatman filter: These small, sterile filters are used to filter the
acetic acid solution so it is sterile. It does not matter that the liquid
in your syringe (distilled water & vinegar) is not sterile, nor does it
matter that the syringe itself is not sterile. Once the liquid goes through
the filter it is STERILE. Thus, everything after the filter must be sterile!
3. You will most likely use 1mL (milliliter) of 0.6% AA to reconstitute
your IGF-1. Thus, you should make at least 1.5mL. In reality, it’s just as
easy to make 8.5mL as I have stated in the above directions. You will have
plenty for use later then.
4. Do NOT reuse the Whatman filter nor any needles! Discard immediately.

[Images missing]


*Reconstituting IGF-1lr3*
Reconstitution is simply the addition of the 0.6% AA to your lyophilized
IGF-1.
Assumption: 1mg/mL IGF-1/AA (1mg IGF-1 will be combined with 1mL AA; 1mg
IGF-1 is the same as 1,000mcg)

1. Swab the top of your IGF-1 vial with a sterile alcohol prep pad
2. Swab the top of your 0.6% AA vial with a sterile alcohol prep pad
3. Using either multiple insulin syringe volumes (example: 2 x 0.5cc) or a
single large syringe, obtain 1.0mL of 0.6% AA.
4. In the IGF-1 vial, insert a sterile ~20 ga. needle to act as a vent
5. Inject the 1.0mL of AA very slowly and dribble it down the side of the
vial.
a. Be very careful with this peptide as it is very delicate!
6. Remove the needle & syringe and discard
7. Gently swirl the vial or roll between your hands.
a. Again, be very gentle here
8. You now have 1mg/mL of IGF-1
a. This is the same as: 1,000mcg/mL

*Notes:*
1. If you added 2mL of AA, it would be a 0.5mg/mL
2. I have an Excel calculator that will help you with these calculation.
Use the “search” function on Bodybuilding Forum - Supplement Review -
Anabolicminds.com <http://www.anabolicminds.com/> to search for
“calculator” in the IGF-1 section. Or simply PM me (papapumpsd on Bodybuilding
Forum - Supplement Review - Anabolicminds.com<http://www.anabolicminds.com/>)
and I can send it to you.


*Injecting IGF-1lr3*
If this is your first time with injections, don’t worry. You will be using
a very fine gauge insulin syringe which means you will most likely have
nearly effortless injections. These things are so tiny and sharp you may
not even feel it penetrating. If you use sterile procedure, aspirate prior
to injection, and have diluted your IGF-1/AA solution with enough
bacteriostatic water (BW), you should have no issues with your injections
and very minimal post-injection discomfort (if any at all!).

I cannot stress enough the importance on two topics: A) sterility, and B)
pre-injection aspiration. Always swab the injection site(s) with a sterile
isopropyl alcohol (IPA) pad and aspirate prior to injecting the IGF-1. No
questions asked!

You will most likely intramuscular (IM) injections, but subcutaneous
(sub-q) injections are also followed by some, but current theory is that IM
will yield a localized effect. By “localized effect”, I am referring to the
effect IGF-1 will have at the injection site. So if you inject IM into
biceps, it is thought that your bicep muscles will get more of a dose of
IGF-1 than other parts of your body (some which you don’t want to be
effected, such as the intestines). Both types of injections will have
systemic effects (affecting the body as a whole). Long R3 IGF-1 has an
estimated half-life of 20-30hrs (taken from IGTROPIN data).

*This guide assumes you will be doing bilateral IM injections. *More below.

Bilateral injections are injections that are evenly divided between two
muscles. If you are injecting 40mcg (micrograms) bilaterally, you will be
injecting 20mcg into the right bicep and 20mcg into the left bicep.

Current theorized best practice is to you inject your peptide post workout
(PWO). You have a small window of optimal opportunity. Ideally, you would
inject immediately PWO, but some do not like the idea of injecting in a
public location, such as the gym. Your next best option is to make your way
home ASAP and have your needles loaded and ready (with your alcohol swabs
sitting near by).


*Sterility*
Without a doubt, sterility is a major concern with injections. You have to
be conscious of bacteria and other infectious agents at all times when
performing injections or other procedures that require sterility (such as
reconstitutions and making 0.6% AA).

Bacteria (and viruses, and spores, etc) are invisible to the naked eye. Yet
they are everywhere. It is very important that you acquire sterile alcohol
prep pads (make sure it says “sterile” before you buy them). They are
extremely cheap and effective.

Wash your hands! Before attempting anything requiring sterile technique,
wash your hands and dry them with a clean paper towel (not the dirty towel
hanging in the bathroom!). For optimal sterility, you may purchase exam
gloves (latex or non-latex) and, after putting them on, you can dump some
isopropyl alcohol (IPA) onto them and rub your hands together thoroughly.
Now you really have sterile hands. Exam gloves are very inexpensive as is
the bottle of IPA. IPA can be purchased for ~$1/bottle in the grocery store
where the band-aids and whatnot.
*
I recommend you use a fresh syringe for each injection.* Yes, some choose
to use one syringe, but my feeling is that the syringes are so inexpensive
and the risk of cross-contamination from one injection site to the other
isn’t worth the risk. Furthermore, every time your syringe needle has to
penetrate something (rubber stoppers in vials, skin, etc) it dulls the tip.
Thus, maximum comfort is also achieved with fresh syringes.

This topic of “one or two syringes” can be argued, but if it’s your first
time, play it safe and get off to a great start by using 2!

*Pre-injection Aspiration *
Pre-injection aspiration is what you do after the needle has penetrated the
muscle. You must gently and slightly pull back on the needle’s plunger to
see if you have hit a vein/artery.

Either of two things will happen upon aspiration: A) bubbles/air and/or
clear liquid will appear in the syringe (this is good), or B) blood will
appear (bad).

If A) occurs, proceed with your injection. If B) occurs, then simply
withdraw the needle, and re-pin a different location in that same muscle.
You do NOT want to inject your solution into a vein/artery! This may result
in very serious consequences. Don’t worry, you can avoid this by simply
aspirating slightly. Have faith in yourself.

*Injection Procedure*
First, do not get all worked up over injecting IGF-1. Easier said than
done, I know. But the reality is, the insulin syringes are extremely
gentle. Also, millions of people around the world, including women and
children, use these syringes daily to treat Diabetes. So you know it can’t
be that bad (seriously)! I highly recommend watching a couple videos on
youtube regarding intramuscular (IM) injections to get a general idea of
how they’re done if you’ve never witnessed them!

*Back-Loading With Bacteriostatic Water (BW)*
Back-loading is a process in which you dilute the IGF-1/AA solution that is
in your syringe. The point is to dilute the acidity to a point that it will
no longer cause tissue necrosis (death/damage) or pain upon injection. It
is recommended to dilute no less than 4:1 (4 parts BW to 1 part IGF-1/AA).

Example: If you are injecting 40mcg bilat, IM, you will have two syringes
each with 20mcg IGF-1. Assume you want to draw 2 IU IGF-1. You will draw 2
IUs of the IGF-1/AA solution, then draw 2x4 = 8 IUs of BW (four times the
amount of IGF-1/AA solution). The total number of IUs in each syringe will
be 2 + 8 = 10 IUs. It will not hurt you if you decide to back-load with
more BW. It is a personal preference.

***Use my Excel-based “IGF-1” calculator to determine how many IUs you will
need for a particular insulin syringe (1cc, 0.5cc, 0.3cc).

*Recommended Best Injection Method:* Injecting bilaterally, post workout,
intramuscularly (Bilat, PWO, IM)



*Items you will need*
1. Alcohol prep pads
2. 2 insulin syringes
3. Bacteriostatic water (BW)
4. Optional: exam gloves
5. Optional: IPA (to rub gloves with and to clean the surrounding area)

*Injection Directions*
1. Wash your hands thoroughly
2. Optional: put on exam gloves and rub with IPA until dry
3. Using an alcohol swab, clean the tops of both the IGF-1 vial and the BW
vial.
4. Using a fresh alcohol swab, thoroughly clean the injection sites (let
dry)
5. Fill each syringe with the appropriate amount of IGF-1/AA solution
a. Do NOT touch the needles to anything but sterile surfaces!
b. It is recommended that you clean/sanitize the area/surfaces you’re
working in, in case you mindlessly touch a needle to a table (or other
area).
6. Back-loading: Draw up the necessary amount of BW into each syringe.
a. Tilt the needle up and down so the bubble(s) rise and fall, which mixes
the solution slightly
7. With the needle pointing up, flick the syringe body to get the bubbles
to rise to the needle
8. Slowly expel the air; be careful to not quirt liquid out as this wastes
IGF-1
a. It takes >3mL of air to cause harm; small volumes of accidentally
injected air will most likely be absorbed by muscle tissue
9. Insert syringe and aspirate by slightly pulling up on the plunger to see
if you have hit a vessel. If you see blood, remove needle, and try again
(no need to change syringes). If you do NOT see blood, proceed to inject.
10. Perform “7.” thru “9” above on other side.
11. Discard sharps in appropriate container



*Glossary*

*Acetic Acid (AA)*: An acid that, when diluted to 0.6%, will act as a
preservative for your IGF-1. An off-the-shelf version of 5% AA is distilled
white vinegar; your IGF-1 may be supplied in acetic acid (usually 0.6%)

*Aspiration*: The technique of checking to see if your inserted needle is
in a blood vessel. It is performed by gently pulling up on the syringe
plunger until you either see bubbles/air/clear liquid, or blood. If you see
blood, remove needle, and re-try the insertion.

*Back-loading*: The process of diluting your IGF-1/AA with bacteriostatic
water, prior to injection. The purpose is to dilute the acidity of the AA
so it doesn’t cause tissue damage and so it doesn’t cause injection
burn/discomfort.
A. Draw desired amount of IGF-1/AA solution
B. Back-load with BW: draw desired amount of BW
*
Bacteriostatic Water (BW)*: This is water for injection (sterile) that has
benzoyl alcohol (BA) added to it to ward of contamination. You use BW to
dilute your IGF-1/AA solution prior to injection (aka, “back-loading”).

*Bilateral Injection (bilat)*: An injection which involves the
administration of IGF-1 in equal amounts to each side of the body. If you
are injecting 40mcg IGF-1 into the biceps bilaterally, you will be
injecting 20mcg into each bicep (left & right side).

*Distilled Water*: Has virtually all of its impurities removed through
distillation. Distillation involves boiling the water and then condensing
the steam into a clean cup, leaving nearly all of the solid contaminants
behind. This is NOT sterile water. It can be purchased in any grocery store
in the “water” isle.

*Endogenous*: Substances that originate from within an organism, tissue, or
cell. It is the opposite of exogenous

*Exogenous*: Refers to an action or object coming from outside a system. It
is the opposite of endogenous.

*IM: Intramuscular*; typically refers to the type of injection where you
inject a substance directly into muscle tissue

*IGF-1 lr3*: A peptide that is responsible for new muscle tissue
development; it is synthetic and has a much longer circulatory life than
endogenous IGF-1

*Lyophilized*: The form in which IGF-1 is typically supplied; this is a
freeze-dried protein which is performed in a vacuum; appearance may range
from a fine, loose white powder, to a white solid “paste”-type substance

*PWO*: Post Work Out; refers to the time period when the administration of
IGF-1 is thought to be the most effective (immediately PWO).

*Reconstitution*: The addition of 0.6% acetic acid to lyophilized IGF-1r3
to get it into solution. Typically one reconstitutes using 1mL or 2mL of
acetic acid, yielding 1mg/mL or 2mg/mL of IGF-1/AA.

*Sub-q*: Subcutaneous; typically refers to the type of injection where you
inject a substance under the skin; this results in systemic distribution of
substances


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 27, 2012)

ANOTHER GUIDE / WRITE UP



IGF stands for insulin-like growth factor. It is a natural substance that is produced in the human body and is at its highest natural levels during puberty. During puberty IGF is the most responsible for the natural muscle growth that occurs during these few years. There are many different things that IGF does in the human body; I will only mention the points that would be important for physical enhancement. Among the effects the most positive are increased amino acid transport to cells, increased glucose transport, increased protein synthesis, decreased protein degradation, and increased RNA synthesis. 

When IGF is active it behaves differently in different types of tissues. In muscle cells proteins and associated cell components are stimulated. Protein synthesis is increased along with amino acid absorption. As a source of energy, IGF mobilizes fat for use as energy in adipose tissue. In lean tissue, 

IGF prevents insulin from transporting glucose across cell membranes. As a result the cells have to switch to burning off fat as a source of energy. 

IGF also mimic's insulin in the human body. It makes muscles more sensitive to insulin's effects, so if you are a person that currently uses insulin you can lower your dosage by a decent margin to achieve the same effects, and as mentioned IGF will keep the insulin from making you fat. 

Perhaps the most interesting and potent effect IGF has on the human body is its ability to cause hyperplasia, which is an actual splitting of cells. Hypertrophy is what occurs during weight training and steroid use, it is simply an increase in the size of muscle cells. See, after puberty you have a set number of muscle cells, and all you are able to do is increase the size of these muscle cells, you don't actually gain more. But, with IGF use you are able to cause this hyperplasia which actually increases the number of muscle cells present in the tissue, and through weight training and steroid usage you are able to mature these new cells, in other words make them grow and become stronger. So in a way IGF can actually change your genetic capabilities in terms of muscle tissue and cell count. IGF proliferates and differentiates the number of types of cells present. At a genetic level it has the potential to alter an individuals capacity to build superior muscle density and size. 

There is a lot of talk about the similarity between IGF and growth hormone. The most often asked question is simply which is more effective. GH doesn't directly cause your muscles to grow, it works very indirectly by increasing protein synthesis capabilities, increasing the amount of insulin a person can use effectively, and increasing the amount of anabolic steroids a person can use effectively. GH also indirectly causes muscle growth by stimulating the release of IGF when it (the GH) is destroyed in the human body. So one way you could look at it as GH being a precursor to IGF. So to put it simple IGF is more effective at directly causing muscle growth and density increases. IGF is also much more cost effective. 

IGF can also be effectively used by itself and gains will still be easily noticeable. With growth hormone you need to use high amounts of anabolics and often insulin to see any gains at all, this is not the case with IGF. IGF can be used by itself and is often used by bodybuilders who bridge between cycles, during this bridge is a good time to use IGF since it has no effect on natural testosterone production so it will therefore allow you to return to normal in terms of hormone levels. A stack of IGF, PGF2a, HCG, and clomid would be a good bridge stack and would allow your body to return to normal and still allow you to retain and make new gains. 

IGF is a research drug, it hasn't been approved by the FDA for use as a pharmaceutical and it is currently being researched for nerve tissue repair, possible burn victims, and also as a possible aid in muscle wasting for AIDS patients. There are many different analogs of IGF available, instead of mentioning them all, I will simply mention the two most common and the most effective. Regular recombinant IGF is one of the two, it is also the more expensive and the least effective. Regular IGF only has a half-life of about 10-20 minutes in the human body and is quickly destroyed, it can be combined with certain binding proteins to extend the half-life, but it is not a very simple procedure and there is a more effective and less expensive version available. The most effective form of IGF is Long R3 igf-1, it has been chemically altered and has had amino acid changes which cause it to avoid binding to proteins in the human body and allow it to have a much longer half life, around 20-30 hours. "Long R3 igf-1 is an 83 amino acid analog of igf-1 comprising the complete human igf-1 sequence with the substition of an Arg(R) for the Glu(E) at position three, hence R3, and a 13 amino acid extension peptide at the N terminus. This analog of igf-1 has been produced with the purpose of increasing the biological activity of the IGF peptide." 

"Long R3 igf-1 is signifacantly more potent than igf-1. The enhanced potency is due to the decreased binding of Long R3 igf-1 to all known IGF binding proteins. These binding proteins normally inhibit the biological actions of IGF's." 

It is also not as expensive since a media grade version is available which is sufficient for bodybuilding use. There is also a receptor grade available but it is VERY expensive and the only noticeable difference between the two would only be able to be noticed in a laboratory setting. The price on the black market for Long R3 igf-1 can be seen anywhere from $300-$500 per milligram depending on the source, be wary of black market ******s of any IGF since it is a VERY difficult item to obtain. As mentioned IGF is a research product and is only available from a few laboratories in the world and is only available to research companies and biotechnology institutions. For the rest of this article when I say IGF I am now referring to Long R3 igf-1 for simplicity sake. 

Any form of IGF is ONLY supplied in a lyphosized form, which means a dry powder state. NEVER PUCHASE PRE-DILUTED LIQUID IGF!!!! There is no such product made anywhere in the world and even if there were real IGF ever present in the vial it would all be dead by the time you receive it. IGF is a very delicate peptide and must be diluted by yourself, where you have access to a refrigerator and freezer. There has also been a lot of talk by certain sources claiming to have IGF made by the Eli Lilly company, to clear things up Lilly is a pharmaceutical company and as stated IGF is a research drug and has not yet been approved, Lilly does not and never has manufactured research drugs for retail sale. 

The dilutents you will need for the IGF are a weak concentration of hydrochloric acid and a sterile buffer(sterile water or bacteriostatic water) the procedure for diluting the IGF is not very difficult, the dilutents can be obtained from most local chemical suppliers and a good source of IGF would also be able to supply the necessary dilutents. 

The most effective length for a cycle of IGF is 50 days on and 20-40 days off. The most controversy surrounding Long R3 igf-1 is the effective dosage. The most used dosages range between 20mcg/day to 120+mcg/day. IGF is only available by the milligram, one mg will give you a 50 day cycle at 20mcg/day, 2mg will give you a 50 day cycle at 40mcg/day, 3mg will give you a 50 day cycle at 60mcg/day, 4mg will give you a 50 day cycle at 80mcg/day and so on. The dosage issue mainly revolves around how much money you have to spend, plenty of people use the minimum dosage of 20mcg/day and are happy with the results, and in fact several top bodybuilders use the 20mcg/day dosage and are pleased with the results. IGF is most effective when administered subcutaneously and injected once or twice daily at your current dosage. The best time for injections is either in the morning and/or immediately after weight training. 

Another frequently asked question of IGF refers to the real world results, in terms of pure weight gain don't expect to gain 5 lbs. a week like you may off of anadrol or a similar steroid. The only weight you will gain from IGF use is pure lean muscle tissue, with steroids most of the weight gained is water weight. With an effective dosage you can expect to gain 1-2 lbs of new lean muscle tissue every 2-3 weeks and these effects can be increased with the use of testosterone, anabolic steroids, and insulin use. Increased vascularity is also very common, people report seeing veins appear where they never have before. And yet another effect reported is the ability to stay lean while bulking with heavy dosages of steroids and TONS of food while on an IGF cycle, this is perhaps the most pleasing effect. Increased pumps are also noticeable almost immediately, the pumps can almost become painful, pumps are even noticeable when doing cardio. 

Overall, IGF is a very exciting drug due to its ability to alter ones genetic capabilities. If you can find a trustworthy source and you use it correctly it can be a VERY useful tool in your bodybuilding drug arsenal.

Long™R3IGF-I is an analog of human IGF-I. 
· It is a superior alternative to insulin in serum-free media. 
· It increases protein production by cells in culture medium. 
· It increases cell viability by inhibiting apoptosis. 
· It has a longer half-life in cell culture than insulin. 
· It is readily available. 
· There is secure and ample manufacturing capacity at GroPep Limited. 
· No animal- or human- derived material is used in the manufacture or storage of Long™R3IGF-I. 
· Long™R3IGF-I is already being used in the manufacture of three (3) biopharmaceuticals approved by FDA and EMEA. 

Frequently Asked Questions 

What cell types will respond to Long™R3IGF-I? 
All cells that have a Type I IGF receptor will potentially respond. Most commercially used cells including CHO, fibroblasts and hybridomas have a type I IGF receptor. All cells which respond to pharmacological concentrations of insulin (>1 mg/liter) will respond to Long™R3IGF-I (10-50 mg/liter). 

Is storage of the stock solution at 4°C acceptable? 
Yes 

How long is the stock solution stable for under these storage conditions? 
Liquid stability data shows that Long™R3IGF-I is stable for 3 years (-20°C to 37°C). Therefore, the stock solution should be stable at 4°C for 3 years. 

What type of preparation is available? 
Liquid formulation, preferable for GMP production. 
Freeze dried preparation. 

Is Long™R3IGF-I stable? 
Re-test date for freeze-dried peptide is 3 years. Liquid formulation stability studies have recently been completed. It is stable for 3 years (-20°C to +37°C). We have data indicating stability in media at 4°C for 1 year.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jun 1, 2012)

Good read bro. Tnx


----------

